# headlight conversions 1995+1996 to 1997+1998



## badfish31 (Dec 4, 2003)

hey im lookin for a 97 or 98 240 but they are hard to find where i live. im considering gettin a 95-96 but i hate thier headlights. anybody kno of any headlight conversion kits out there for the 95-96 to make them look meaner? i have seen some in magazines but they dont say how they did it.......


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

badfish31 said:


> hey im lookin for a 97 or 98 240 but they are hard to find where i live. im considering gettin a 95-96 but i hate thier headlights. anybody kno of any headlight conversion kits out there for the 95-96 to make them look meaner? i have seen some in magazines but they dont say how they did it.......


www.enjukuracing.com go to the body kits section for your car and ive been lookin to do the same thing..i believe its 179.99 to convert each headlight


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

remember that converting an S14 front to an S14A front doesn't ONLY need the headlights. you're going to need hood, headlights, front bumber, and fenders.


----------



## badfish31 (Dec 4, 2003)

yea esyip your right and i would have no problem converting the whole front clip and the hood but would it all bolt up directly you think?? and for crazy2002mexican are those things new headlights? they say they are eye mask i dont kno waht the fuck that is do you? do they just bolt on and simply lay over the original headlight and make it look like the s14a???? thanks for the help guys


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Those thing only lay over the very top of the headlights to give it a little more agressive look. If you go to www.importfan.com the have a picture of them on head lights.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

not sure how much that eye mask thing is supposed to run you, but if it's anything more than $10 total, it's a complete rip off. you can easily DIY, with something like that. 

not sure if it's a direct bolt-on. i'd assume that it is considering the two chassis are practically identical. you might have to reconfigure some wiring here and there, and maybe some minor modifications, but nothing serious, i wouldn't think.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there's info on s14->s14a front end conversion in a sticky.. head lights, head light brackets, front end, front fenders, and hood. read sticky for more info. it's in the 240sx general section


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why not just go S15, it will look cooler  

or u on a low budget?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

S15 front is nice and all, but it's a little played, IMO. :\

i would much rather prefer the S14 front for the S14 chassis and, of course, the Type X sleepy-eye front for the FB.


----------



## badfish31 (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks everybody for the help.


----------



## badfish31 (Dec 4, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> there's info on s14->s14a front end conversion in a sticky.. head lights, head light brackets, front end, front fenders, and hood. read sticky for more info. it's in the 240sx general section



vsp3c i cant find the sticky man.....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

here ya go

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26482

240sx/silvia -> general -> sr20det/240sx.. newbie section!!!


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

www.importfan.com also has 97-98 S14 headlights for sale, 519$ for the pair they have a chrome housing http://www.importfan.com/series.asp?SeriesID=202&2=1121


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

u revived a 5month old thread..









somebody better close this thread before one of the mods have a heart attack!!!


----------

